# Anyone going to Megaplex?



## HoneyHusk (May 4, 2016)

Who will I see there? :v


----------



## Soji (May 11, 2016)

Me!


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 22, 2016)

me


----------



## Nataku (Jul 24, 2016)

I will be there.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

It's like next week isn't it?


----------



## Nataku (Jul 24, 2016)

Megaplex is August 5, 6, and 7th this year. Aka the first weekend of August. So two weeks.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 24, 2016)

What's Megaplex?


----------



## Nataku (Jul 25, 2016)

@um_pineapplez 
 This is Megaplex's home page
Megaplex is a furry convention held in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll be there.  Hosting two panels and running a dealers table this year.  So many things!

This will be my 5th year going.  Anyone else here a MP veteran?


----------

